# 2009 Colnago models



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Does anyone have any inside info (or just plain rumors) about what new things Colnago will offer in 2009 besides the new CX-1? Specifically, any updates or changes to the EP, EC, or c50? Will these models continue?


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

No changes to C50, Extreme-C, Extreme Power. 
There will be 2 new high-quality (or at least high priced) frames in their range.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think we already figured out that one will be the CX-1. Does anybody know what the other one will be? I guess we will know in a couple of months because Colnago usually reveals it in September if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

CX-1; EPS (new Extreme Power w/44mm down tube, the 3PRS & new HS system) - I heard rumors about a new TT frame as well.....and prices that will make you look very rich!! Especially on the Italian produced frames - C50 Family, EPS, Master X Light, EXT C, Dream HX - but you are riding history...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Are those prices that will make us look rich, or are those prices that will require us to be rich to buy the frame, but make us poor shortly thereafter? What I have been hearing about the prices is utterly nuts.


----------



## Taku (Nov 24, 2006)

Here's picture of new Colnago EPS
http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/tour08/tech/index.php?id=/photos/2008/tech/features/tour_newstuff_tdf08/zabel_colnago_1


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

I have not seen any prices - but looking at Dollar/Euro and the price increase expected in the industry I can only guess that "rich" in all aspects will help to get your hands on a 2009 Colnago.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Damn that new EP is sweet.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Any cx1 price or details?


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I see the 2009 range is finalized on the Colnago website. Looks like we have lost the Dream and Strada with the only Aluminum frames being Taiwanese. I do like Colours for the Master though, especially the retro blue and orange thats new for 2009.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, the Dream HX is no more and the Cristallo is no more. I had been thinking about getting a Dream HX in WXIN, but I guess that isn't going to happen anymore even if I wanted to get one from Maestro. I have 2 Artes and love them both, but the paint jobs on the 2009 models are horrible in my opinion.

At least Colnago came out with a better TT frame than the old C50 Krono version. Can't wait to see how much that thing costs. LOL


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

I wonder if the Flight TT frame is made in Italy? 

I'd guess overseas, by the same people who do the CX-1.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I would guess the same thing. It seems as though any monocoque frame is too "hard/expensive" for Colnago to build in Italy and that stuff is out sourced instead.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

zacolnago said:


> I see the 2009 range is finalized on the Colnago website. Looks like we have lost the Dream and Strada with the only Aluminum frames being Taiwanese. I do like Colours for the Master though, especially the retro blue and orange thats new for 2009.


All I can see on the Colnago website is pics of the EPS and CX-1. When I click on "English" on the home page, it opens up another window with pics of these two bikes but no other info or navigation. I wonder if the website is down...


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

KennyG said:


> All I can see on the Colnago website is pics of the EPS and CX-1. When I click on "English" on the home page, it opens up another window with pics of these two bikes but no other info or navigation. I wonder if the website is down...




Right click and select "Show All" from the menu. Should resize the flash movie to fit your screen and show the navigation options. Took me a while to figure that out.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree that the colors for 2009 are less attractive than last year. It also appears that there have been no changes to the EC other than paint, and the EPS is going to be too pricey to justify getting over the EC (especially if made in Asia). Okay then, my search for a 54cm EC in ST01 begins!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll be getting a C50 in ST01 and then calling it quits on new frames/bikes for a while.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I have seen several ST02s on eBay, but no ST01s.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The ST01 in a C50 is a special order in the US. If you haven't ordered it already, chances are pretty slim on getting it. I just saw a ST02 C50 sell for $6,000 on ebay with Record components, some nice bars, a Fizik Arione saddle, and Mavic Ksyrium wheels. Sad thing was that it was my size. If it were in ST01 I would have bought it myself and sold the wheels.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Taku said:


> Here's picture of new Colnago EPS
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/tour08/tech/index.php?id=/photos/2008/tech/features/tour_newstuff_tdf08/zabel_colnago_1


I don't get the retro paintjobs on carbon bikes...just doesn't look right to me.


----------

